# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  SE VENDE SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALCEDO INIA, PASANCKALLA ROJA Y NEGRA COLLANA

## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimados amigos: Tenemos recién cosechadas y supervisadas por el CODESE semillas de Quinua, de las variedades *SALCEDO INIA*, *PASANCKALLA ROJA, NEGRA COLLANA y* *BLANCA DE JUNIN* todas ellas aun precio de S/. 40.00 nuevos soles el Kilogramo, la Bolsa de 10 kilos  SALE a S/. 400.00 nuevos soles, este precio no incluye el flete del transporte de envió a cualquier parte del país. También tenemos un *HERBICIDA SELECTIVO al cultivo de Quinua*, es decir, se aplica el herbicida con quinua y malezas juntas, sin ocasionar daños al cultivo, esto labor reduce costo y aumenta los rendimientos. Ya  lo hemos probado en varios campos con resultados satisfactorios.  Lugar de Venta: Chiclayo. Contactar al : Celular 979497767 y RPM *01923  Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas.Temas similares: VENDO QUINUA NEGRA Y ROJA ORGANICA CERTIFICADA ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa Vendo semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa

----------


## neowva

buenas tardes deseo sembrar quinua en el distrito de usquil en el departamento de la libertad dicho distrito se encuentra a 3018 msnm. podrían informarme que variedad de quinua seria la mas propicia para esta zona además de algún proveedor de semillas

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimado amigo, saludos. Las variedades para esa altitud son dos: La Pasankalla roja y la Blanca de Junín. Tenemos ambas variedades a la venta a un precio de S/. 40.00 soles el kilo y bolsas de 10 kg a S/. 400.00 nuevos soles. Cel. 979497767 y RPM¨*0197523  Ing. Agr. Richard Delgado A.

----------

